# NEW Audique : SDC 2.5 Series. Anyone tested?



## W O T (Mar 13, 2008)

I was inquiring about the SD 2.5 when the rep told me to wait until wednesday for the new SDC 2.5 from Audioque. I just emailed him for a shipping quot but he hasnt gotten back yet, there the same price as the old!

I was thinkin of buyin 2 of the 15's

But does anyone have the specs or a review?


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Audioque.....#1 SQ wofer......this thread will more than likely make Ditts tear up a bit.

I have inquired about Audioque in the past and had great success with a phone call.....also search the net for a good used one for around the $100 mark....saving money is a wonderful thing.


----------



## W O T (Mar 13, 2008)

Ya I know theyve got good sq aparently, but Im curious on this new lines SQL


----------



## W O T (Mar 13, 2008)

nobodies got any info? interest?


----------



## ClinesSelect (Apr 16, 2006)

Personally, I sensed a tiny bit of sarcasm in Mr. unpredictableacts’ post. I own an Audioque HD 10 and it certainly performs its intended task….to get loud. I have not owned a SD2.5 but I would assume the goal of that product line is to also produce a significant amount of output but with a lower power handling capability compared to the HD series. If you are looking for a driver which works well in a vented enclosure the SD2.5 might be something to add to the list for consideration. Although some of the T/S specs are missing from their site, I didn’t see anything which jumped out at me either good or bad compared to other subs in that price range. 

Try it out and give us a full review.


----------



## phil (Aug 5, 2007)

i currently own 2 of the US made sd2.5s. I don't know where you heard they have good sq. I am in no waying saying that its not good but if you want a straight 500wrms sq woofer then theres probably a better option. DJ recomends a 38-40hz tune for these subs which isn't too far on the side of sq. 
As for a great sql/spl woofer these are great. A friend did 146.x with 1 12" and 700wrms.
As for the new China made sdc2.5s im not familiar with thier purpose. Maybe they changed th direction of the sd2.5 line.
For the price these are great tough subs. I personally believe the sd2.5 line is the best value for its overall output and tops many subs that are almost twice its price.
i love the subs.


----------



## tard (Jul 13, 2006)

not intended to come off negative or mean here, but just blunt and to the point. below i copied DD's explanation. like i said, i'm not attacking, just trying to help you to understand why specs are not of major concern. this understanding is key to being sucessful and happy with your installation, instead of pissed off because your set up doesn't sound like you wanted, nor does it match what the "simulator" said.

yes, different box and port sizes will affect their sound. from experience, you learn what box specs to tweak where, to manipulate sound for intended goal. the basic box starting point is not what winisd, bassbox, etc spits out for a recommended enclosure specs. start with AQ's recommended box specs.

from there (some basic guidelines), if you want it "tighter", shrink the box vol. more boomy, increase the box vol. play lower, lengthen the port. as with ANY speaker, there are trade offs in anything you do. what you are giving up in place of gaining somewhere else, may or may not be missed or noticed depending on how drastic a change you make.

DD family subs have a sound tailored to how DD wants them to sound. this sound isn't for everyone. each of the standard lines sound very similar to each other, just power handling differences is the main variations. i know there were some changes with AQ, all of them i'm not sure about.

again, i'm not trying to be abrasive. 

i know most people get upset at the thought of thinking "outside bun" by discarding simulation schemes, when they've been trained that T/S and other parameters/specs are the holy grail carved in stone, physics, mathematical, pure logical reasoning to how a speaker will sound and perform and that's that.

as for specs, there's a factor of AQ (and DD) that many people don't grasp.

"Research and development strategies follow many paths in the making
of a product. Many firms rely on computer modeling programs to cut
down on the field development time for a product. Many firms strive
to develop drivers with favorable box building specs as per what models
out well on computer simulations. The best computer models do not
take into account all the variables in vehicles, music tastes, volume
levels, power levels, EQ settings and the effects of testosterone have
on final system design.

At DD, we use real world testing as our primary R&D tool, not simulations.
We have extensive help from end-users and dealers whose input
defines target box sizes and power levels. We use computer modeling
combined with years of experience to design the *starting point *woofer
specifications. These woofers are built and field evaluated under the
exact conditions the final products will see. We take what is learned
from each trial batch until all design goals are met.

These beta versions are then tortured under the harshest duty cycle
tests, again in real cars, with real music with real power. All possible
failure modes are analyzed and design changes made to ensure the
reliability DD products are known for. DD products must maintain their
performance levels for the long haul, not just sound good in the demo
room.

Once all the listening tests, field trials and reliability testing are complete,
we run T/S parameters. These parameters end up where they end up
based on real world performance. We do not take box simulation
programs into account in our final design. The sound of the speakers
in their target enclosure size while being driven with real power levels
determines where the parameters end up. If our parameters happen
to model well on the program someone uses, it’s purely by accident.

The DD way of doing things may be a bit of a throwback in time
compared to the mass of reselling "companies" that spring up every
year. These companies today don't manufacture anything; their idea
of R&D is making a logo and deciding where on the box to stick it. It
is because of these types of companies who rely on their simulations,
that the method of R&D we do at DD has become "reverse engineering".
We make what we sell, we make our own products, we make our own
samples, and we can make anything we want, anytime we want. We
choose to make the best products we can and use what we feel is the
best way to determine that, a real car, not a simulation. We do know
that if you put these drivers in the recommended enclosure size range,
it’s a pretty good time."


----------



## wschmidt22 (Apr 1, 2008)

i have two 12" SD 2.5's in 5 net cubes @32Hz... hits low and hard running off the AQ1200D


----------



## Stavenmist316 (Mar 31, 2008)

I have 2 12'' 2.5s and they get very loud in my car.


----------

